# Tax classifications??



## PinkTiger

Hi,
I just started uber and received an online form for the taxes. What I'm not understanding is what do I put for the tax classifi


----------



## UberRey

There are a ton of posts about taxes, but this one is my favorite. Randy Shears is a stud.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ride...1099-schd-c-and-nols-mileage.3844/#post-41607
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ride...1099-schd-c-and-nols-mileage.3844/#post-41607


----------



## Tristan Zier

We have a guide specifically for rideshare drivers for expenses you can write off (including the difference between the Standard Mileage Rate and Actual Costs Method, cell phones, snacks, etc) plus tax forms you need to know about. I can't post links (sorry!), but google Zen99 then check out Zen99 University (the guide is at the top).

Happy to dive into any expenses further if people have questions. I was formerly a CPA and now am creating software to help make life easier for independent contractors (starting with taxes and health insurance).

I think your question got cut off. What tax classification are you referring to? And what online form for the taxes did you receive? It's unlikely that you've already received a 1099 form (those are sent out in February).


----------

